

How We Scaled The Concierge MVP - davidwalker20
http://blog.suitey.com/how-we-scaled-the-concierge-mvp-experience

======
philipdlang
Interesting thought about the e-mails. It seems like salesforce or zoho would
also be perfectly adequate for scaling customer service. Have you tried those?

